# our guy - back scratched & sleeping



## daaave (Mar 18, 2010)

here's a few pics of our hedgehog, we named him charlie. we've had him for about a month or so now. we took these pics lastnight as i had him on the couch with me. he likes to stretch on the couch letting me rub/scratch his back. not sure why he is so friendly during this, but its fun.


----------



## daaave (Mar 18, 2010)

and a few more...


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Aww! That's so cute!!! I have pictures of Dewey where he's curled up and sleeping like that. Dewey likes when I scratch his back like that, too.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How adorable, he looks so relaxed and comfortable


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolute cuteness! I don't think he could be more relaxed if he tried! Love it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable  makes me want to go take a nap too


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Charlie is an angel! Now if you and Larry take naps, I can hedgienap Charlie and Xavier!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He's adorable!! I just love pictures of hedgies all sprawled out and comfortable or sleeping. It makes them look so beautiful, and shows why we put up with all of the huffiness and cactusballs! :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

That is one content hedgehog!! Sweet pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Now if that isn't a happy hedgie, I don't know what is!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

How sweet!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, that is too adorable. What a sweet little guy.


----------



## j0i (Jan 12, 2010)

Zissou was once named charlie. I told the petshop owner that I was going to change it...he looked like I had slapped him in the face with my words :shock: 
For some reason your Charlie seems to fit that name just fine . Great pics btw!


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

He looks ridiculously cute and comfy. Jealous!


----------



## orchidknits (Mar 25, 2010)

He's so adorable! He looks so comfy and secure! He must know he's in a good place.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

He's so adorable and looks so comfy!


----------

